
Synthesizing Hi-Hats with Web Audio - mmastrac
http://joesul.li/van/synthesizing-hi-hats/
======
cJ0th
Here I am, programming synths for a couple of years and it never occurred to
me to make a hihat out of square waves (instead of noise) to have a more
characteristic, well, noise. It's _so obvious_ that it hurts! :D

------
shdon
Cool way of doing this. Firefox (41 / Windows 10) seems to cut the sounds
short a little, which makes the end result sound as little more than a tick.
Had to switch to Chrome to hear it properly.

~~~
itsjoesullivan
Thanks! Yes, it looks like in Firefox (and some Chrome situations) the sound
is effectively being scheduled in the past. Something to look into.

------
fgtx
All I hear is a very short _tick_ sound. Chrome 45.0.2454.93 m

------
tempodox
Nope, no AudioContext in my Safari.

